# Broken Timing Chain tensioner



## Nissan6516 (Feb 21, 2008)

My 2003 Maxima GLE was making a humming noise of sorts. Brought it to the dealership, they are telling me that the timing chain tensioner is broken....which they also recommend replacing the water pump. 

The cost is $2400!!!!! $1800 without the water pump. 

My question is...does seem absurd??? What is the true estimate of this job? How long can I go before replacing it? 

Also...does anyone know a good mechanic in the West Palm Beach, FL area??

Thanks!


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

I know this is an old thread. Did you fix the issue? My car has been making a noise that sounds like a chain rattling. It comes and goes no matter the temperature of the engine or how long I've been driving. 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Jrock19 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nissan6516 said:


> My 2003 Maxima GLE was making a humming noise of sorts. Brought it to the dealership, they are telling me that the timing chain tensioner is broken....which they also recommend replacing the water pump.
> 
> The cost is $2400!!!!! $1800 without the water pump.
> 
> ...


Whats up im new to the forum but I have an 02 Maxima Se and I already had to deal with the tensioner issue. First off how many miles do you have on the car and second that price may be reasonable if your going to your local nissan. In my case I got a personal mechanic who specializes in nissans. You dont need a water pump by the way. For our cars we have a horizontal placed engine unlike the Z's, so to access the tensioner you just have to move your power steering fluid plus the hoses and most likely go underneath the car. But the tensioner life span for our cars is built to last for 200,000 mi plus. You really only have to change the primary which is in the rear the hardest one to get to. The one nearest the front "IS NOT A TENSIONER". Tensioner's are only about $60-70. Also when they are replacing the tensioner(s) make sure that they have your chains aligned and that the guide rail is replaced or still new. Your chains are supposed to be tight to hold the cars power. Thats why you hear noise because you have slack in your chain. Believe it or not but whats in our cars is nothing but 3 mere bike chains.


----------

